# Klipsch SUB-12 vs PB12-NSD or PC12-NSD



## rthune101 (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking for your expertise and see who has some real world experience with the SUB-12 and to help me decide if a new sub is going to be a night/day experience. I have a theater room that measures 24x15 with 8ft cieling, carpeted floor, sheetrocked walls, big furniture. My speakers right now are the Klipsch Quintet SL's, SUB-12. My other gear is a Sony 2400ES, Panasonic AX200U Projector, 120" Elitescreen, PS3 and Toshiba HD-DVD, Harmony One Remote, Lutron remote dimmers.

The sub I have now does ok, and packs a decent punch but I am always craving more! I have started looking at the SVS line and am interested in seeing if anyone else has used the SUB-12 and switched to SVS - specifically the PB12-NSD or the PC12-NSD (this is all I will be able to squeeze right now - also want to upgrade all my speakers within the next year - eyeing the B&W 600 series)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Shack!

I have not heard the Sub 12 but I can tell you that performance wise the SVS line of subs is the best bang for the buck these days only second to going DIY. I personaly have the PB13 Ultra and love it.

I personaly really like the looks and sound of the B&W 600 series so thats a good choice as well.


----------



## rthune101 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply....I really love the 600's, my local dealer is giving me a smoking deal on the full set too. Only problem is I want everything and I want it now but my wallet is holding me back! If I want the 600's then I have to scale back my sub to the ones afforementioned.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If you'd wanted a comparison to an SVS sub in another price category such as the PB-13 Ultra, I would have felt comfortable proclaiming you'd hear a night and day difference, even though I haven't heard either.

Since I haven't heard the Klipsch and since you're pretty happy with it, plus the "more" you're looking for hasn't been precisely defined, I'm more hesitant.

I do own a PB-12 NSD and I'm very happy with it. My room's cubic displacement is similar to yours. From the specs I've read, I think the SVS goes deeper. The sub 30hz material in a lot of modern movies is just insane and my in room measurements shows the SVS -3 db point being around 17hz! I have actually had to add foam insulation on the closet doors in the room to tame rattling.

We watched "Baraka" last night. The soundtrack is full of low freq synthesizer, as well as some effects. Even at moderate levels, the SVS had plenty of slam. I also listened to "Spanish Moon" on the "Rock and Roll Doctor" Lowell George tribute album. It has a great funk bass line that was clean and tight. On symphonic music, it handles tympani and bass drum well without clouding up the rest of the music.

Have you EQ'd with the Sony? How do you like the Sony? I've got a PS3 and love the GUI. The Sony is on my short list for upgrade from 5.1 to 7.1


----------



## rthune101 (May 5, 2009)

Dougmac, thanks for the info. The 2400ES is a great little receiver, jumped up from the DG710 and it was a huge improvement, and the onscreen GUI is really quite nice. I have run the auto calibration for phase control, then went and started tweaking from there. I have the SUB12 dialed in about as close as its going to get, the one thing that seems to lack with this sub is the 17-30hz range....the really low bass is just lacking. I dont have an SPL Meter yet so I dont know exactly where I am at, and also the main reason I am looking at SVS. I got smacked in the face with upgrade-itis..... I just wish I would have looked at SVS before I bought my current setup!!!! :hissyfit:


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure about the Kilpsch 12 you speak of but I own the Kilpsch reference series 12 and it is a good sub. It reatils for $799 but I got it on clearance for $550. At the time I was considering SVS but I thought I was getting a great deal. I wish I had went with the SVS. The reason...those low Hz. My Klipsch on a good day will get down to 26Hz but the dbs aren't there. I would go with SVS anyday over Klipsch


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

As everyone else has said, the PB/PC-12 NSD is a much more capable sub than the Klipsch Sub-12. Honestly, the Sub-12 isn't a bad sub, but as you and others have noted, it doesn't plumb the depths of many modern soundtracks. The SVS subs you're looking at will get you down to an honest 16-17hz in your room, and it will have a lot more output in the 20-30hz range than the Sub-12. The NSDs will also hit harder than the Klipsch, though I wouldn't expect a huge difference in that respect.


----------



## Kevin A (May 14, 2009)

I've not heard nor used the Sub-12 for comparison, but I do own a PC12-NSD that I acquired about two months ago. I was torn between the PB vs the PC and opted for the cylinder as it had a smaller footprint (and fit rather nicely in a corner behind the main seating area). SVS stated either would do quite nicely in the space (17x18x9). Night & day difference from the sub it replaced (BIC H100) and I've been very pleased (and impressed) by the PC12-NSD. Not only do I find it a very musical sub but it brings the whole visceral HT experience to a whole new level. Once I had the new sub installed and calibrated, I played WOTW (HD) and was blown away by the PC12's performance. Highly recommended!


----------

